# Retail Pricing on embroidered polos



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Pricing on embroidered polos as seen on Catalina Island last week. Custom embroidery starts at $36.00 + tax and includes 12,000 stitches. Additional stitches extra. They were sewing up a storm there.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

looks like someone was making some money. Wondr exactly what they were customizing of couirse the price starts at that rate. Digitizing isnt easy to just add a couple of dollars to a sale price.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

They were working from a pre-digitized catalog that they offered. You could pic the design and lettering from it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That sounds about right for retail embroidery (depending on the garment).

Embroidery is nice because you can run it with no minimums. So you can start people off on smaller orders and get them on the bigger orders (or send samples/gifts to customers to win business).


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, We actually sell an embroidered shirt with a standard logo for $25 and will add $10 for adding a personal lettering. 

They also were doing standard CI logo (Catalina Island) shirts with the machine so they didn't have a lot of machine idle time. The machine was right in the shop to attract attention. I am sure that leads to sales.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I envy you guys. Here, the retail pricing goes from 0.10USD to only as much as 0.25USD per thousand stitches. And sometimes, the customers can't understand why they have to pay for digitizing for customized designs. And our machine cost are much much higher than yours. So for those members out there who does'nt have an embroidery machine yet, start saving for one. Anyway, a lot of the t-shirts I see nowadays are "multimedia", meaning screen printed with embroidery, heat transfer plus vinyl transfer, etc.


----------



## taylormade (Sep 27, 2006)

time to outsource to the Philippines!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would love to find someone at double those prices. In our area contract prices are .65 a thousand.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

binki said:


> Pricing on embroidered polos as seen on Catalina Island last week. Custom embroidery starts at $36.00 + tax and includes 12,000 stitches. Additional stitches extra. They were sewing up a storm there.


I guess my price is way too low. I just did a 11,800 stitches order on Polos, Sweatshirts, and denims.

Polos: $15.00
Sweatshirts: $22.00
Denims: $25.00

Add $2.00 on XXL
$3.00 on XXXL
Add Tax.

I do my own digitizng.

Does that sound too low? Anyway that is how I get my repeat customers. Don't want to scare them off.

Luis


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

lnfortun said:


> I guess my price is way too low. I just did a 11,800 stitches order on Polos, Sweatshirts, and denims.
> 
> Polos: $15.00
> Sweatshirts: $22.00
> ...


Does $15 include the polo? Or is that just for embroidery? How many polos did they order?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The price I quoted was for a single shirt in a retail setting while you wait in a tourist trap.


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

We charge all day long, polos $ 17.00,, caps $ 4.00, jackets $ 25.00. All these include shirts, caps, jackets and embroidery.

John


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

jgapril said:


> We charge all day long, polos $ 17.00,, caps $ 4.00, jackets $ 25.00. All these include shirts, caps, jackets and embroidery.
> 
> John


That is your total price or the price in addition to the garment? We charge $25-$45 for an embroidered polo plus sales tax.


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

YEP, shirts we use are Jerzees 436, caps are KC5110,and jackets are Cardinal Activewear.


John


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I charge 5.50 min. for 5,000 stitches and a dollar per thousand over 5,000 stitches. a design with 10,000 stitches retail is 10.50 plus the garment and tax.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

it all depends on where you are and the market availible. Average polo for us is 15-20 retail with emb included. If I am at a show, I can easily bump it up to 25-30 due to the demand. I have friends across the country that charge that normally and get it. If I normally charged 25 per polo, my business would find someone else.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

selzler said:


> Hi:
> I charge 5.50 min. for 5,000 stitches and a dollar per thousand over 5,000 stitches. a design with 10,000 stitches retail is 10.50 plus the garment and tax.


Holy cow that is a good price to get! We charge a little more than that for retail. If we get some volume we will cut the price down a little. 

Where we make are market is time from order to delivery. We can beat anyone around us so we can command the price and we do a much better job than 'those who undercut us from their home emb machine'. 

I think you are on the right track.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> it all depends on where you are and the market available. Average polo for us is 15-20 retail with emb included. If I am at a show, I can easily bump it up to 25-30 due to the demand. I have friends across the country that charge that normally and get it. If I normally charged 25 per polo, my business would find someone else.


I would say in NY you should be higher than here but you also probably have more savvy customers. 

Here we have 30 other embroiderers within 5 miles of us and that ratio is all over the place. Go to any business park and you will find 2 or 3 screen printers/embroiderers in each one of them, sometimes in the same building. 

We do all our sales outside so walk-in traffic is not a problem since we don't have any. As far as our customers know there is no-one next to us.


----------

